

The Clockwise/Spiral Rule - pravnar
http://c-faq.com/decl/spiral.anderson.html

======
stephencanon
Needs repeating every time this comes up: the “spiral rule” is nonsense.

[https://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=5080096](https://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=5080096)

~~~
sp332
I always figured it was a joke anyway. I mean, how can you have "clockwise" in
a single dimension?

~~~
stephencanon
I’ve always assumed that it’s a joke as well, but that doesn’t seem to stop
the gullible from believing it.

~~~
sp332
Yeah, Poe's Law in action I guess.

